# simple rail CS mill



## klickitatsacket (May 20, 2007)

here is a simple rail CS mill that I built for a customer that is designed to mount on the side of a log cabin to cut the gable ends flush. It could also be used to mill logs. It was made using the following:
1-stick of unistrut
2-6301 bearings
1-6" peice of 2"x2"x1/8" angle iron
2-12mm bolts
1-5/16" bolt
1-5/16" nut
3-5/16" washers

The bolts where cut to length and then swelled using a ball peen hamer to lock them into the bearings. Do not weld the bolts to the angle iron or it will bind on the rail if there is the slightest imperfection in it. You could put 2 bolts on the top to mount the bar but I wanted to be able to tip the saw if needed so I only used one. This is a really simple design that is ment to be used hanging on the wall and could be used with logs. I hope you guys enjoy.


----------



## klickitatsacket (May 20, 2007)




----------



## chainsawjunky (May 20, 2007)

If I understand correctly, that bolt would go through a hole in the bar? That's a pretty good design. Evan


----------



## aggiewoodbutchr (May 20, 2007)

Cool. Any action shots yet?


----------



## ASEMASTER (May 20, 2007)

*real nice*

I'm going to build one tomorrow. it will be used on some longs I'd like to rip.


----------



## BobL (May 20, 2007)

Oh no! - that is too good an idea to pass up - one way or another I have to use it on my next mill!.

Cheers


----------



## mpapuga (May 20, 2007)

Dean, 
That's a great tip you've shared, I know I can incorporate it into use. Thanks for sharing.

Mark


----------



## woodshop (May 21, 2007)

BobL said:


> Oh no! - that is too good an idea to pass up - one way or another I have to use it on my next mill!.
> 
> Cheers



I agree... this is a relatively simple but effective little piece of engineering using common off the shelf parts. I have several of those bearings on my parts shelf as we speak. This is one of those "hey why didn't I think of that" deals. Thanks. I am just going to have to incorporate this into SOMETHING... maybe a future jig in my shop for one of my machines.


----------



## oldsaw (May 21, 2007)

Gets the wheels spinning a bit, doesn't it?

Mark


----------



## olyman (May 21, 2007)

thnaks dean. filed in the brain for later use!!!!!!!!!!:biggrinbounce2:


----------



## klickitatsacket (May 31, 2007)

here is the mill in action. in this picture we are trimming the gabel ends off of the log home we are setting up.


----------



## 046 (May 31, 2007)

nice job! 

simple is good...


----------

